# Natalee Holloway Saga Continues



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

AP

*Natalee Holloway died from cardiac arrest caused by an accidental drug overdose, a source has told The O'Reilly Factor.*
"The Factor has learned from sources we have to protect that Natalee Holloway, the 18-year-old Alabama woman who disappeared two years ago in Aruba, died from cardiac arrest brought on by an overdose of cocaine," *Bill O'Reilly* said on his Thursday program.
The theory offered by the source, a top law enforcement official, could not be confirmed independently because Holloway's body has not been found.
Click here to view the video.
Holloway was vacationing with friends on the Caribbean resort island when she disappeared the night of May 30, 2005.
She was seen leaving a bar with *Joran van der Sloot* and the Kalpoe brothers, Deepak and Satish Kalpoe. The brothers were jailed and later released after a judge ruled there was not enough evidence to hold them.
Van der Sloot, a Dutch citizen who has been attending college in the Netherlands, was also jailed and released. He has said he left Holloway alone on a beach after they kissed and he did not harm her.
At least 10 people have been arrested and released without charges. Hundreds more have been questioned.
The Dutch marines, the local coast guard, the FBI, hundreds of volunteers and others have scoured the island's dunes, beaches and trash dumps for Holloway. Scuba divers and sonar-equipped coast guard ships have also examined the seabed in the unsolved disappearance.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,290093,00.html


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Source: Natalee Holloway Died of Drug Overdose*

Just one more way to put the blame on someone else so the kid that actually killed her can feel good about himself.

Anyone here that the mom tried to take a hit out on the vanderslut kid?


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re-Arrests in Island Disappearance of Natalie Halloway*

Three young men from the island of Aruba who had been detained in the disappearance of U.S. teen Natalie Halloway have been re-arrested according to officials in Aruba.

Holloway disappeared on May 30, 2005, hours before she was scheduled to fly home to Alabama after a high school graduation trip to this Dutch Caribbean resort island. The 18-year-old was last seen in public leaving a bar with the three young men who now are again suspects in her disappearance.
Dutch teenager Joran van der Sloot and two Surinamese brothers, Satish and Deepak Kalpoe, were arrested on suspicion of involvement in manslaughter and causing seriously bodily harm that caused the death of the American teenager, the prosecutor's office said in a statement.
"The public prosecutor's office has ordered their renewed arrest because further investigation into the disappearance has led to new incriminating evidence," the prosecutor's office said in the statement.
Van der Sloot was arrested in the Netherlands, where he is attending a university, and is expected to be extradited to Aruba. The Kalpoe brothers were arrested in Aruba.
All three young men previously have denied any role in Holloway's disappearance. The brothers were expected to appear in an Aruban court on Friday, when prosecutors planned to president new evidence to judge.
The brothers were expected to make an initial appearance in an Aruban court Friday, at which point prosecutors were expected to present the new evidence to a judge. A court date in the island had not yet been set for van der Sloot.
Wim de Bruin, a spokesman for the Dutch national prosecutor's office, said van der Sloot could be sent to Aruba without an extradition hearing and the transfer would occur "within several days."
The three were first arrested in June 2005, but a judge ordered their release, citing insufficient evidence. All three have denied any role in Holloway's disappearance. Van der Sloot has said he dropped her off at her hotel and never saw her again.
In April, investigators from the Netherlands dug around the home of van der Sloot's family for two days without revealing what prompted the search. Then in May, Dutch and Aruban investigators visited the home where Deepak and Satish Kalpoe live with their parents for what authorities termed an "inspection," without revealing details.
Vinda de Sousa, an attorney Dave Holloway, Natalee's father, said she has left a message for the family but has not talked to them and is not privy to the new evidence.
"I'm as excited as the Holloway family can be," she said. "Anything new in this case, or any development, just gives you rekindled hope that one day this will be solved. I know the investigation never stopped."


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: Re-Arrests in Island Disappearance of Natalie Halloway*

*Police question student in Holloway case*

Dutch student again denies role in death despite secretly taped video









updated 4:15 p.m. ET, Fri., Feb. 8, 2008

ORANJESTAD, Aruba - Aruban investigators in the Netherlands again questioned a Dutch college student Friday in the Natalee Holloway disappearance as they sought a court order to detain him as a suspect based on a hidden-camera interview.

Police questioned Joran Van der Sloot for about two hours, and he again denied any role in the May 2005 disappearance of the American teen in the Dutch Caribbean island, the Aruban prosecutor's office said in a statement. The 20-year-old Van der Sloot was detained previously in the case but was released for insufficient evidence.

Van der Sloot, who was accompanied by a lawyer, claimed he was under the influence of marijuana when he said in a secretly taped video that he was with Holloway when she died and that he had a friend dump her body at sea, the prosecutor's office said.

He was not taken into custody.

Last week, a judge in Aruba denied a prosecution request to detain Van der Sloot based on his statements in the video, surreptitiously recorded in installments inside a Range Rover by a man working for a Dutch television crime reporter.

Aruban authorities appealed that ruling on Tuesday and expect a decision next week.
Holloway, an 18-year-old from Mountain Brook, Ala., was last seen leaving a bar in the Aruban capital Oranjestad with Van der Sloot and two Surinamese brothers on the final night of a high school graduation trip to the island. Extensive searches have found no trace of her.

Van der Sloot has denied to authorities any involvement in her death. But in the video - first broadcast on Dutch television - he says she collapsed on the beach after they left the bar and that he called a friend to dump her body at sea.

Aruba's top prosecutor has called the video "impressive" and said he believes it is admissible in court. But Van der Sloot's lawyers insist it was not a confession and their client told a Dutch news program that he lied on the videotape.

_This developing story will be updated._

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23072168/


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Re-Arrests in Island Disappearance of Natalie Halloway*

Kill all three of those fcuks...................


----------



## JW12 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Re-Arrests in Island Disappearance of Natalie Halloway*

how many times are they going to re arrest them?.. leave them in jail throw away the key and well forget to feed them!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Report: Natalee Holloway Suspect Involved in Thai Sex Trafficking*

Monday, November 10, 2008









 
AP

Joran Van der Sloot

*A suspect in the 2005 disappearance of an Alabama teen in Aruba is involved in selling Thai women into prostitution, a Dutch TV reporter claims.*

Reporter Peter De Vries has made a second hidden-camera expose on Dutch student Joran Van der Sloot, who was believed to be with Natalee Holloway when she vanished while on a senior trip to Aruba. De Vries won an Emmy this year for another report on Van Der Sloot, 21, in which the student admits to dumping Holloway's body after she suddenly began shaking and died as they were kissing.

Click here for photos from the case.

De Vries' latest report, which was shown Sunday night on Dutch television, shows Van der Sloot telling someone posing as a sex-industry boss that he can get passports for Thai women and girls who think they are going to the Netherlands to work as dancers, DutchNews.nl reported.
Van der Sloot makes about $13,000 for every woman sold into prostitution in the Netherlands, De Vries claims.
"The pictures show how little respect this 21-year-old has for the lives of others," De Vries told a Dutch newspaper. "The fact that he goes into the trafficking of women after the disappearance of Natalee is typical of him."
In February, judges rejected an attempt to arrest Van der Sloot for a third time in her disappearance. He was released due to insufficient evidence the first two times he was arrested.
Aruban prosecutors had sought to detain him based on hidden-camera recordings captured by a Dutch TV crime show. In the video, Van der Sloot said Holloway collapsed on the beach after they left the bar and he called a friend to dump her body at sea.
Joseph Tacopina, a lawyer for student Van der Sloot, said in February that his client was not responsible for the Alabama teen's death and that the tapes did not amount to a confession.
"There was no confession, no admission of a crime by Joran on any of these tapes, which is very telling," Tacopina said on ABC's "Good Morning America."

Click here to read more on this story from DutchNews.nl.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,449294,00.html


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Joran van der Sloot Goes 'On the Record' with New Natalee Holloway Story*

Tuesday, November 25, 2008

















FNC
Joran van der Sloot told "On the Record" that he sold Natalee Holloway, only to later say he lied. What do you believe?

*This is a rush transcript from "On the Record ," November 24, 2008. This copy may not be in its final form and may be updated.*

*GRETA VAN SUSTEREN, HOST:* Tonight: Joran van der Sloot goes "On the Record," and he has a horrifying, shocking new story about what happened to Natalee Holloway the night she disappeared. Eighteen-year-old Natalee Holloway vanished on the island of Aruba on May 30, 2005. Now, since Natalee's disappearance, Van der Sloot has been arrested twice in connection to her disappearance but never charged with a crime.
Van der Sloot went "On the Record" with us in 2006, claiming he had left Natalee alone on a beach. Then in February of '08, Van der Sloot was shown on hidden tape saying that Natalee had collapsed on the beach and that he had disposed of her body.
Well, now his story changes again. Joran contacted us, claiming he wanted to tell us the truth about what happened that night. He produced as evidence three telephone conversations saved on a digital chip. Joran claims the recordings are conversations between his father and him. If authentic, the recording suggest that Joran told his father what happened to Natalee. On a weekend, we slipped away and we went halfway across the world to interview Joran van der Sloot.
Now, before you watch this interview, we need to warn you the greatest shock of all will come at the end of the hour, and you may or may not totally change your mind about this interview.
Now Joran van der Sloot goes "On the Record."

*(BEGIN VIDEOTAPE)*
*VAN SUSTEREN:* All right, Joran, here's what I need. We've licensed this chip from you and -- with some conversations. And when we took that chip and gave it to an expert, the expert was a little bit confused so I need to get the facts and circumstances around it so we can corroborate it so we can go out and investigate and do what you ultimately want and -- maybe I should ask you, what do you ultimately want out of this?

*JORAN VAN DER SLOOT, SUSPECT IN NATALEE HOLLOWAY'S DISAPPEARANCE:* Oh, I guess for it just all to be over, for it just -- yes, that's it, just for me to be able to get on with everything and feel OK. That's what I ultimately would want out of it. And I know if you guys look into this that you're going to find out, I think, definitely with everything I gave, if you really go and look into it, you're going to stumble across something that will get you more answers. I'm sure about it. I know it.

*VAN SUSTEREN:* All right. Now, the chip -- is it -- are there three separate conversations on this chip?

*VAN DER SLOOT:* Yes, three separate conversations.

*VAN SUSTEREN:* When did they occur, and with whom are the conversations?

*VAN DER SLOOT:* They occurred about a month ago, I think, maybe longer, two months ago -- longer. And yes, about -- actually, about the person that the conversation's with, I don't actually really want to talk about. But yes, that's just -- I was just giving that to you for -- you know, to corroborate that you could actually see and have something to show to go look into this. That was my...

*VAN SUSTEREN:* Well, from what I understand from our first conversation -- and you know, I've got to make sure I really tie this down because in order for my network to continue to -- you know, to continue to let us investigate this story, I've got to have it really straight and nailed down. And you have told us now something that is very different from what we understood to have happened. And from the chip, is that there's a conversation with your father recorded. Actually, there are three conversations with your father recorded, right?

Long Article the rest is here:

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,457144,00.html

10 min video:- *VIDEO:* Van Der Sloot Goes 'On the Record'


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Fallout From Joran van der Sloot's 'On the Record' Interview*

Wednesday, November 26, 2008









*This is a rush transcript from "On the Record ," November 25, 2008. This copy may not be in its final form and may be updated.*

*GRETA VAN SUSTEREN, FOX NEWS HOST:* You heard Joran van der Sloot say on tape that he sold Natalee Holloway and that he told his father about it. Now, according to Joran, there is a recording of Joran and his father talking about it. Now, we have that recording. You will hear that recording shortly.
But first, what did Joran's father, Paulus, say? Did Joran really tell his father about this? We contacted Paulus van der Sloot multiple times, but he would not respond. We went down to Aruba with former prosecutor Jim Hammer to confront Paulus van der Sloot with this new information. We approached Paulus at his office, asking him to react to what Joran told us. How did Paulus react?
Jim Hammer joins us live. All right, Jim, what happened?

Another long article:http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,457715,00.html


----------

